# OMG I am about to throw in the towel



## tomuch83 (Nov 20, 2016)

I think I am about sick of filling out applications to get my foot in the door somewhere. I have had my foot slammed in the door so many times that I am beginning to think I am a real looser. I lost my job in April doing monotonous factory job. I didn't threaten anybody's life but my own. They walked me out. So I thought I would go back to school and get a degree in Medical billing and coding. I have 4.0 GPA and have been on Dean's list, but that doesn't seem to matter to companies that are hiring. They want 3 to 5 years experience. I have been in school since May 9, 2016, and will graduate in October of 2017 with everything (I think) to get a job. I had a teacher want me to go and get my foot in the door at some place that does medical billing and coding for hospitals or even Insurance. **** the only thing I can get is a job working at a Mexican restaurant near my hometown. Doesn't this defeat the purpose of going to school? I don't have medical Insurance nor do I get unemployment because I live in the vast state of Kansas and Kansas will not help anyone that needs help. I think it is because of our lovely Governor. Can anyone help me out PLEASE! I am just about sick of what life has thrown at me the last couple of years.
Brenda R. CravenView attachment Certificate (1) (1).pdf


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 20, 2016)

Its going to be harder to find a job without at least a minimum of CPC-A. I don't know where in Kansas you are but working for insurance company in customer service or a claims processor are good ways to start as they don't require you to be certified. Many times positions not directly related to billing and coding as good as well such as receptionist, patient services, wheelchair person at a hospital etc.

Regarding grades in school, book smarts and street smarts are different things. Excellent grades in school don't always equate to being good on the job. Average grades don't necessarily mean one will not do great on a job. That's the main reason 4.0 GPA doesn't make a huge difference. Its going to be hard to compete with those with experience even when its not listed as a job requirement.


----------



## tomuch83 (Nov 21, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> Its going to be harder to find a job without at least a minimum of CPC-A. I don't know where in Kansas you are but working for insurance company in customer service or a claims processor are good ways to start as they don't require you to be certified. Many times positions not directly related to billing and coding as good as well such as receptionist, patient services, wheelchair person at a hospital etc.
> 
> Regarding grades in school, book smarts and street smarts are different things. Excellent grades in school don't always equate to being good on the job. Average grades don't necessarily mean one will not do great on the job. That's the main reason 4.0 GPA doesn't make a huge difference. It is going to be hard to compete with those with experience even when it's not listed as a job requirement.



I have both street smarts and common sense. I know it is hard to believe that people do have common sense. I have worked in the factory life and know all the little games that people play to have fun with other people's minds and emotions and push other to the edge of the cliff where they just don't give a rats butt. I have had ICD-10-CM, Hospital Billing Insurance for the medical office, typing, discussions. I know it doesn't matter about the grade. I have put my application in at Blue Cross Blue Sheild for many jobs that don't require certification. The next post I put in at the Blue Cross Blue Sheild will be a Security job and stand outside and open the door for the Bosses of the company.
I am staying positive that something has got to come my way.
I am very close to Topeka and Lawrence Kansas.
Brenda Craven


----------



## espressoguy (Nov 21, 2016)

How much networking have you done at your local AAPC chapter meetings. Coming from a sales background when I changed careers, I am a firm believer that the best way to get your foot in the door is by meeting people that can help you get a job. I had no coding experience when I got my first job as a coder. That was 5 years ago and I'm still here. I didn't get the job through networking at the chapter meetings, but it turns out that I knew the woman who had the office right next door to the coding manager. 

So my advice is to network, network, network.


----------



## cbarrett23 (Nov 21, 2016)

You seem to be in a very difficult situation but maybe I can offer some help. Although I had a full time job I was barely making ends meet and decided I needed something extra. I had some experience in coding and had done some online research and found AAPC. although it was a tough decision because I didn't really have the extra money, i decided it was an investment in my future. I spent the money that I didn't really have and invested in an online aapc coding course. it took me five months to complete the course and 3 tries to pass the certification exam. however, BEFORE i even passed the certification, I started applying for part time jobs and i was able to secure a parttime, online, from home auditing position. they knew i had taken the course and that i was working on the certification.

this may be an option for you. showing the initiative of taking a coding course, applying for jobs at the same time, and working on your certification may work out for you like it has for me.

hope this helps


----------



## emilyperryman@q.com (Nov 22, 2016)

Can I ask where you found a part-time at home position, cbarrett23?  That's exactly what I'm looking for as I have a full time job already. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## emilyperryman@q.com (Nov 22, 2016)

cbarrett23 said:


> You seem to be in a very difficult situation but maybe I can offer some help. Although I had a full time job I was barely making ends meet and decided I needed something extra. I had some experience in coding and had done some online research and found AAPC. although it was a tough decision because I didn't really have the extra money, i decided it was an investment in my future. I spent the money that I didn't really have and invested in an online aapc coding course. it took me five months to complete the course and 3 tries to pass the certification exam. however, BEFORE i even passed the certification, I started applying for part time jobs and i was able to secure a parttime, online, from home auditing position. they knew i had taken the course and that i was working on the certification.
> 
> this may be an option for you. showing the initiative of taking a coding course, applying for jobs at the same time, and working on your certification may work out for you like it has for me.
> 
> hope this helps





    Can I ask where you found a part-time at home position, cbarrett23? That's exactly what I'm looking for as I have a full time job already. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## npricercm (Nov 23, 2016)

tomuch83 said:


> I think I am about sick of filling out applications to get my foot in the door somewhere. I have had my foot slammed in the door so many times that I am beginning to think I am a real looser. I lost my job in April doing monotonous factory job. I didn't threaten anybody's life but my own. They walked me out. So I thought I would go back to school and get a degree in Medical billing and coding. I have 4.0 GPA and have been on Dean's list, but that doesn't seem to matter to companies that are hiring. They want 3 to 5 years experience. I have been in school since May 9, 2016, and will graduate in October of 2017 with everything (I think) to get a job. I had a teacher want me to go and get my foot in the door at some place that does medical billing and coding for hospitals or even Insurance. **** the only thing I can get is a job working at a Mexican restaurant near my hometown. Doesn't this defeat the purpose of going to school? I don't have medical Insurance nor do I get unemployment because I live in the vast state of Kansas and Kansas will not help anyone that needs help. I think it is because of our lovely Governor. Can anyone help me out PLEASE! I am just about sick of what life has thrown at me the last couple of years.
> Brenda R. CravenView attachment 2753



I agree that the local coding chapter is a great start.  So is the local workforce office who can teach  you job hunting skills.  Looking for a job is a full time job    Have you thought about an employment agency?  I know some people don't like that route, but I have been very successful using them.  Life sucks for sure.  The good Lord does not throw anything at you that you cannot handle  The Mexican restaurant, is good honest work so I don't think turning it down while I looked for my dream job is out of the realm of possibilities  Ask your school to give you some leads.  Keep us posted.


----------



## tomuch83 (Nov 26, 2016)

npricercm said:


> I agree that the local coding chapter is a great start.  So is the local workforce office who can teach  you job hunting skills.  Looking for a job is a full time job    Have you thought about an employment agency?  I know some people don't like that route, but I have been very successful using them.  Life sucks for sure.  The good Lord does not throw anything at you that you cannot handle  The Mexican restaurant, is good honest work so I don't think turning it down while I looked for my dream job is out of the realm of possibilities  Ask your school to give you some leads.  Keep us posted.



Hello,
I went to the local coding chapter and got a lot of wonderful ideas, my problem, I think, is that I don't have 3-5 years as anything but mostly factory work. I was told by my school to almost do it myself. It seemed they didn't want to help until my last semester. I told the lady thanks a lot. I am eating peanut butter and crackers. Can you believe that this is provided with the tuition that I am having to pay. I really don't know what to do or where to go.

Brenda Craven


----------



## avon4117 (Nov 26, 2016)

I got my foot through the door by working for temp services.  That was 20 years ago.  Even if its just a project for a few months..if you prove yourself you can get hired full time or gain experience just working temp. Just an ole school tip


----------



## Melisanicole42 (Nov 27, 2016)

*I feel your pain*

I have an associates degree (liberal arts) and I took the med terminology, anatomy, and cpc courses. Plus, I passed my cpc exam and will be certified for a year now Dec 5th. I have tried temp agencies, I have applied to my local hospitals and doctors offices even for a simple receptionist job just to get my foot in the door. I am meeting that brick wall in my quest for employment too and over the same experience problem.There is nothing more frustrating than knowing that people who aren't certified are employed in coding jobs while I struggle for an interview because I lack 3-5 years experience. Good luck in your search as I know exactly how you feel. Im rather disappointed in AAPC for not offering job placement after the financial costs of these courses, tests, and memberships.


----------



## cdranch (Dec 18, 2016)

cbarrett23 said:


> You seem to be in a very difficult situation but maybe I can offer some help. Although I had a full time job I was barely making ends meet and decided I needed something extra. I had some experience in coding and had done some online research and found AAPC. although it was a tough decision because I didn't really have the extra money, i decided it was an investment in my future. I spent the money that I didn't really have and invested in an online aapc coding course. it took me five months to complete the course and 3 tries to pass the certification exam. however, BEFORE i even passed the certification, I started applying for part time jobs and i was able to secure a parttime, online, from home auditing position. they knew i had taken the course and that i was working on the certification.
> 
> this may be an option for you. showing the initiative of taking a coding course, applying for jobs at the same time, and working on your certification may work out for you like it has for me.
> 
> hope this helps



What company did you get a part time job working online from home?  That is what I am looking for.  Just started looking and haven't had much luck locating companies yet.  Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## OlgaLCastillo (Dec 18, 2016)

what about volunteer at a hospital or non profit facility. even if it's 1 hour a week that is a start. you may need to complete an application. if possible on the application state you want billing/coding dept and see where it takes you. remember after the storm the sun will come out.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 19, 2016)

tomuch83 said:


> Hello,
> I went to the local coding chapter and got a lot of wonderful ideas, my problem, I think, is that I don't have 3-5 years as anything but mostly factory work. I was told by my school to almost do it myself. It seemed they didn't want to help until my last semester. I told the lady thanks a lot. I am eating peanut butter and crackers. Can you believe that this is provided with the tuition that I am having to pay. I really don't know what to do or where to go.
> 
> Brenda Craven


Hi, Brenda, 
I worked for 8 years in a factory, before I went back to school for healthcare. It was boring, dirty, degrading and unrewarding work, but I did it because a girl’s gotta eat.  Your factory job is not really the issue here, so don’t sell yourself short.  Factory experience (working on a timeline, knowing how to work efficiently, etc.) can be a bonus for a coder.  And I’m proof positive that you can take the girl out of the factory, shine her up a bit, and make her successful.  It’s a culture change as well as an attitude change.  I too have been broke and starving—and I have waited tables to make ends meet.  Actually, it makes your later success all that more special.  It will come, please keep the faith. 

Experience is helpful, but not entirely necessary.  I hire brand new coders all the time.  But I’m wondering what your resume looks like?  That’s the first impression you give to your potential employer, and if that doesn’t catch their attention, you’re never going to get in any door.  I’d be happy to look at it.  Have you been on any interviews?  I’d also be willing to give you some pointers about what hiring managers are looking for and how you may be coming across.  Your success is entirely in your hands...not the state of Kansas, the school, any employer or manager you happen to meet.  If you’re up for the challenge and hard work, I’m willing to give you some assistance.  And make sure you get to the local chapter meetings.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have been trying for almost a year for a coding or noncoding position and still nothing.  I had an interview last week but although they were impressed I have my CPC-A and COC-A, they wanted experience.  It was for a radiology company. It is very frustrating but I keep looking and hopefully I will get something soon.  Sometimes I just don't know what it is going to take.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 19, 2016)

cdranch said:


> What company did you get a part time job working online from home? That is what I am looking for. Just started looking and haven't had much luck locating companies yet. Thanks for any feedback.



Just gotta watch the forums closely. Risk adjustment is typically seasonal and several companies post here and hire CPC-A with no experience. I'm not sure if any are hiring now since the ramp up started a couple months ago.



steels816 said:


> I have been trying for almost a year for a coding or noncoding position and still nothing. I had an interview last week but although they were impressed I have my CPC-A and COC-A, they wanted experience. It was for a radiology company. It is very frustrating but I keep looking and hopefully I will get something soon. Sometimes I just don't know what it is going to take.



Geography typically has something to do it. Sounds as if one may be available if you move to the Dover area of NH.


----------

